# My KSP libraries, now on github



## d.healey (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi,

I've been meaning to do this for a couple of years and I finally got around to it this evening. I've published my main KSP libraries to github

I can't guarantee they all work as it's been quite a while since I last updated them but hopefully some of you will get something useful from them. Let me know if you find any glaring errors and I'll fix them.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow, that's really awesome, thanks for doing this @d.healey. I'm actually preparing a custom impulse response to put in my GUI, which I haven't done before. I'm sure reading through your scripts will be illuminating. Thanks man!


----------



## shapednoise (Apr 17, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been meaning to do this for a couple of years and I finally got around to it this evening. I've published my main KSP libraries to github
> 
> ...




HEROIC! thank you


----------



## robgb (Apr 17, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been meaning to do this for a couple of years and I finally got around to it this evening. I've published my main KSP libraries to github
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## Spip (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you !


----------

